# Butternut Bear topper



## CV3

Starting a bear topper today. Butternut is one of the woods i like carving best. Sadly there is something killing the trees and the wood is hard to get. I just have a few pieces left.So this will be a special stick and a personal keeper. Cut the basic shape with my band saw today. If you are new to carving and do not have a band saw you don't need one. But it is nice to have. At first I just carved a way the waist. Then for many years I cut out subjects with a copping saw. Then stepped up to a bow saw. So just jump in with what you have. It will be a week or so be for I get back to it I need to finish the Templar stick and a couple of other project I will post on this thread as I go.


----------



## cobalt

interesting project to follow will be watching it will hopefully follow it stage by stage


----------



## MJC4

Didn't realize there was a problem with the butternut trees. I did notice the price of butternut wood at the carving show was up quite a bit over last year, now I know why


----------



## Ron T

Randy, it looks like you're off to a great start. That's a very nice block of wood and I like the pattern. It makes me wish I could still carve. Butternut was one of my favorite woods to carve also. My favorite wood of all time to carve was boxwood.


----------



## CV3

Ron T said:


> Randy, it looks like you're off to a great start. That's a very nice block of wood and I like the pattern. It makes me wish I could still carve. Butternut was one of my favorite woods to carve also. My favorite wood of all time to carve was boxwood.


 I agree boxwood has a nice tight grain and holds detail really well.


----------



## CV3

I had a chance to do a little shaping on the bear today. you can see the grain ad color of the butternut a bit better,


----------



## Rodney

He's coming along nicely.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt

its coming on well just what we would expect. nice project


----------



## cobalt

its coming on well just what we would expect. nice project

interested in how your going to texture it and how your going to do the transition between topper and shank.

Will you insert glass eyes?

I was of the understanding that butternut was like lime wood ,but the grain is looks much more pronounced giving it more character. and its darker than I thought

always nosey when a different project is here related to carving techniques

and useful to see the wood turn into something in stages

had a problem with the edit mode ? don't know what happened but cant delete 1st post


----------



## CV3

cobalt

I will carve the eyes. Texture will be hair. Butternut holds shallow detail well. It is not a soft wood but is easier to work that walnut. I am thinking I will mount it on a maple staff. not sure on the transition from topper to staff yet. I think I will incorporate some bear tracks on the staff. That is as far as my thinking has gotten me so far.


----------



## MJC4

Randy, how big was the block to start?


----------



## CV3

MJC4 said:


> Randy, how big was the block to start?


Mark

I started with a 2 1/4"thick, 3 1/2 " wide, 51/2" high block. Or 57.15mm x 88.9mm x 139.7mm


----------



## Gloops

This is going to make a good looking stick, looking forward to watching its progress, for the toppers I make I standardise on a common blank size of 100mm x 90mm x 60/55mm (this is dependant upon width across ears).- 4" x 3.5" x 2'/21/4"


----------



## CV3

Got a bit more shaping done today.


----------



## MJC4

The grain is really starting to make itself known on this piece. Some type of oil finish to "pop" the grain?


----------



## Gloops

progressing well, will you do any pyrography to add texture and colour or have you other finishes in mind


----------



## cobalt

coming along well

Have you attached the block to a carvers vice?


----------



## CV3

cobalt said:


> coming along well
> 
> Have you attached the block to a carvers vice?


Thank you. It is not attached to the vice. I just set it up there for the picture.


----------



## CV3

Move along today, it is taking form nicely.

Gloops, I do use pyrography and will most likely use it on this along with a 1/16 V tool when I get to the hair. that will be what takes some time.


----------



## Whiteroselad

Stunning work already! I am in awe already, I can't wait for more updates. N.


----------



## Gloops

CV3 said:


> Move along today, it is taking form nicely.
> 
> Gloops, I do use pyrography and will most likely use it on this along with a 1/16 V tool when I get to the hair. that will be what takes some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbr3.jpg


I also like to use a micro v chisel for adding fur detail, this is time consuming bu theraputic. having watched some video of power carving I see they tend to use inverted cone blue stones for addition of fur and can see how this would speed up the process, if time restricted.

Whilst searching thro ebay for some diamond burrs I spotted this one (see attached pic) and ordered a pack, with working relatively small with my toppers (hence the micro V) I thought the stones would need constant edge sharpening with a diamond file and these looked a good alternative. Gave them a try and Yes excellent result can achieve fine and coars detaildeta and no need to sharpen


----------



## CV3

I have a friend that uses those burrs all the time. He carves birds. I have tried them. I prefer the control I have with with a palm tool for hair. This may be more because I am slow to change what I am comfortable doing.


----------



## CV3

This carving will sit on top of a walking stick which is 1 3/8 " diameter. The cercal at the base of the carving in picture one is 1 ¼" in diameter. Under the head & fur I will do some type of texturing. Just another step in the process .


----------



## cobalt

Its really taking shape, love it and the transition your doing . your work is getting better and better.The texturing should be interesting as its time consuming something not to be rushed


----------



## Gloops

Looking more like a bear at every update, like the carved in eyes you are making a good job of it your experience is showing.

I notice that the base where the stud goes in is flat, I was given a tip very early on by an experienced stick maker to give very generous countersink to both stud holes, topper and shank (as much as 50% of the area) this gives a reservoir for excess epoxy and a smaller area of contact for achieving a good joint.


----------



## Rodnogdog

Looking good Randy


----------



## Rodney

Gloops said:


> Looking more like a bear at every update, like the carved in eyes you are making a good job of it your experience is showing.
> 
> I notice that the base where the stud goes in is flat, I was given a tip very early on by an experienced stick maker to give very generous countersink to both stud holes, topper and shank (as much as 50% of the area) this gives a reservoir for excess epoxy and a smaller area of contact for achieving a good joint.


Very good tip.

It's looking good!

Rodney


----------



## Ron T

Randy, very impressive work. I am amazed at how quickly you made progress with the carving. There's no fooling around with you. I always wished I could carve faster when I could carve.


----------



## CV3

Did not think I would have time to do any thing in the shop but I got done early. So I work on the eyes, narrowed the snout and started cleaning up the rough carving. I will finish the cleanup. The neck area at the base of the head may need a little thinning and shaping still. Then I will start on the hair next.


----------



## cobalt

Thats a great job .a terrific topper, amongs your best looking forward to seeing it finishd and mounted on a good shank well done


----------



## Gloops

Will look impressive when textured and finished to bring the grain out. well done


----------



## CV3

Textured under the bear with a 3/8" #8 palm tool. I will stain that area to fit with the colors I use in the grip. Not sure what those will be yet. Work on snout and continued clean up. Will work on cleaning up and completing the eyes next.


----------



## Rodnogdog

It's looking really good Randy, you got talent!


----------



## CV3

Well the bear was cold and so was my wife. I got her a new coat and put some hair on the bear.


----------



## cobalt

not bear skin coat?

the texturing looking good coming along very nicely

looks like a 1st class bear to me great proportions


----------



## CV3

Thanks every one for the kind words. I am happy with it. The Eyes are a bit to big and some other issues with the face from a realistic point. I did not make note of these things tell it was to late to change them I will get those on the next one. Thinking about the shank I will carve a rope like collar at the top and bottom of a textured grip area, Like I have on other sticks May swirl the shank . I have not decided that yet. I will incorporate some bear tracks some were.


----------



## cobalt

I thought it looks fine , but havnt the option off a round view . But all the same i thinks its pretty dam good .looking forward to seeing it on a shank


----------



## Gloops

Great progress, now starting to come to life, texturing looking good can't wait to see him/her finished and mounted on the shank.


----------



## MJC4

Bears are one of my favorite animals and subjects to carve. I always like the way you use the texturing to accent your pieces Randy. I don't see the issue with the eyes but then again I'm not the wood carver making the piece. I always find fault in my own work even when other people like it. If we didn't 'spose we wouldn't try to improve. Anxious to see it on a staff.


----------



## CV3

Well I have come to the end of the topper I finish the hair and with a wood burner I darken the eyes and the nose. I have not chosen a shank yet. I have 2 or three in mind.


----------



## cobalt

thats a great looking bear and I like the proportions I think it looks terrific. Its going to look good whatever you put it on .darkening those features have helped the looks of it .A bone collar would look good on it, but whatever you decide its got to be amongst the best you have done

1st rate job


----------



## Rodnogdog

That came out GREAT Randy!


----------



## CV3

Thanks every one. it was one of those projects that went smooth from start to finish, I had with this one. I like working with butternut.


----------



## Gloops

Well done, that's one good looking bear the finish compliments him, he will enjoy being taken out for his first walk.


----------



## MJC4

Another great looking piece!!


----------



## Whiteroselad

Congratulations Randy on a beautiful piece of art! Outstanding work. N.


----------



## Ron T

Wow, Randy. Terrific job. You've paid great attention to detail. I love it and look forward to seeing it on a stick.


----------



## cobalt

this has been a good project from start to finish

did you make a template or it ?you must have had a few reference pictures to use as you have captured the likeness very well


----------

